# 2001 z3 2.5i - Question - Fob & window stickiness



## michrudy (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi...

I'm new. We have a 2001 z3 2.5i convertible got ours a year ago...we LOVE it! We're the 3rd owner...amazing vehicle! We used to have a big motorcycle...my wife always wanted a convertible...we sold the bike, happened onto the car...we would NEVER go back!! OK...enough history (that you probably didn't want anyway)

3 questions...

1) The keyless remote didn't work when we got it. I replaced the battery, still nothing. How do I get a replacement, and what's the cost?

2) Our driver side window is really slow coming down, and sometimes will stick. I was thinking the motor for the window, but if I put the window all the way down, it goes back up with no problem. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this? Is there something like a lubricant that could be put on the window or the rubber part that wouldn't smear on the window?

3) What is the perfect tire pressure?

Thanks,
Rudy


----------

